# FC AFC or FC Stud dogs that breed NATURAL in the Mid West !!!



## Wagon Wheel Retrievers (Mar 25, 2018)

Seeking help to compile a list of available FC AFC or FC Stud Dogs in the Mid West That are available for Natural Breeding. Thanks for any assistance !!!


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Joe Couey's dog Bullet. FC AFC J&C's another round in the chamber


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm just curious, if you don't know the dogs personally and haven't seen them run why would you be interested? Just because they have letters in front their name in your region?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Maybe they are compiling a list for future reference. As in "I'd like to research this dog, this dog, and this dog. I'd like to go see them run some trials. I'd like to talk to their owners and trainers.' etc. 
Sometimes the only information you can get is by talking to people. Seeing the dog working in person is not always possible. 

I drove 14 hrs one way to breed Smarty naturally. I had not seen the dog run or train. I based my decision to breed on listening to others, stud accomplishments, littermate accomplishments, pedigree, and offspring accomplishments. 

To the OP - FC AFC Gunstock's Win Chester is another whose owner will accommodate live cover, as long as it's not 3 days before a trial (or during a trial)


----------



## Ktyler2577 (Nov 30, 2018)

Tobias said:


> Maybe they are compiling a list for future reference. As in "I'd like to research this dog, this dog, and this dog. I'd like to go see them run some trials. I'd like to talk to their owners and trainers.' etc.
> Sometimes the only information you can get is by talking to people. Seeing the dog working in person is not always possible.
> 
> I drove 14 hrs one way to breed Smarty naturally. I had not seen the dog run or train. I based my decision to breed on listening to others, stud accomplishments, littermate accomplishments, pedigree, and offspring accomplishments.
> ...


I once heard some of the best ever bred in between series.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ktyler2577 said:


> I once heard some of the best ever bred in between series.


Sounds like a good urban legend to me, could you site some specific examples? I don’t recall hearing about those breedings in my 50 year involvement in retriever field trials.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Ktyler2577 said:


> I once heard some of the best ever bred in between series.


Between the 4th and 1st maybe.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

EdA said:


> Sounds like a good urban legend to me, could you site some specific examples? I don’t recall hearing about those breedings in my 50 year involvement in retriever field trials.


Bred different bitches to Hiwood Piper & Trieven Thunderhead on Saturday after the dog was running
& still in for some work on Sunday.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Marvin S said:


> Bred different bitches to Hiwood Piper & Trieven Thunderhead on Saturday after the dog was running
> & still in for some work on Sunday.


I don’t consider overnight “between series” while technically correct not what I consider between series. In the 80s we had 3 of the top studs in the country, we bred bitches at weekend field trials and Nationals but never anywhere near the field trial grounds and never during competition for the day.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Tobias said:


> Maybe they are compiling a list for future reference. As in "I'd like to research this dog, this dog, and this dog. I'd like to go see them run some trials. I'd like to talk to their owners and trainers.' etc.
> Sometimes the only information you can get is by talking to people. Seeing the dog working in person is not always possible.
> 
> I drove 14 hrs one way to breed Smarty naturally. I had not seen the dog run or train. I based my decision to breed on listening to others, stud accomplishments, littermate accomplishments, pedigree, and offspring accomplishments.
> ...


I'd drive 14 hours to watch a stud which may interest me if I was a breeder of performance dogs


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Happy Gilmore said:


> I'd drive 14 hours to watch a stud which may interest me if I was a breeder of performance dogs


I would guess you are the exception Paul. That's 3-4days of work for most.

as an additional thought

Personally, I don't think watching a dog one (or two) times would be worth the time/effort/money it would take to travel that distance. What happens if you go to a trial or to a day of training and watch the dog bomb out on the first series or struggle with a mark or blind (or both) in training? Do you then think the dog is unworthy to be used as a stud dog? Or the bitch unworthy to buy a pup out of? Or what if the dog has the best weekend it's had in several months? If you do go to watch the dog in training, what's to prevent the trainer/owner from setting up something the dog has seen before? Or just dumbing down the work he/she might normally ask of the dog? 

Maybe you would have a list of dogs that were running a trial that you wanted to watch. OK - that might be worth the time. But only one weekend? I'd think you'd get just as much if not more information by simply calling the trainer, calling the owner, calling your friends who have seen the dog in training and/or competition.

It's great to be able to watch dogs and be in a location and situation where one could do so at a whim, without having to find people to care for the dogs at home, expending the funds for gas, lodging, taking vacation days, etc etc. Doing a great job as a breeder is expensive enough already.


----------



## rcweller (12 mo ago)

AFC Crow River's Rainy Days at Duck Camp DC is available for natural breeding. See stud ad on RTN.


----------

